# Duke Prospects



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

With the college basketball season kicking off tonight on tv, what are your guys thoughts on the Draft prospects seen in tonights game? Josh McRoberts? JJ Reddick? Shelden Williams? even Greg Paulus?

I'll be posting mine later tonight.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I only caught the last few minutes, but didn't really see too much happen.

Here are my thoughts on the prospects:

Shelden Williams: I think it's fair to call him a lotto pick in the summer. The guy is just massive. What a frame. He's not too athletic, but seems servicable (liked that baseline drive/slam tonight). 4-year college guys with that frame and defensive ability are pretty rare.

McRoberts: Didn't see him much tonight or in HS. Scouting reports have called him a slower Webber and Tom Gugliotta. I believe he had at least 10 boards in his first game tonight. I look forward to watching him this season. He's in a pretty good situation here, he could be a supporting member on a championship-level team and then enter the draft or come back next year and have the opportunity to put up huge numbers.

JJ: I honestly don't like him as a pro. He's a great shooter, but that's about all he does. He's seems to be an OK penetrator and defender, but I can't see him as anything more than a sharpshooter off the bench. I hope NBA teams have learned from the likes of Trajan Langdon and Casey Jacobsen.

Paulus: Who was this guy tonight? Where is the Paulus that goes crashing into cheerleaders? Granted, it was his first game, and it's understandable for him to be overly cautious. It'll be interesting to see what he does in his Duke career.

DeMarcus: I look forward to seeing what he can do next year after JJ and Shelden (McRoberts?) graduate. I like his potential.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

JJ reddick is weak. Great great shooter. But so was Langdon. And Langdon shot better in collge IMO. And he didnt make it more than a season in the L.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Williams isn't a lottery guy to me, but that doesn't mean he won't make it. He's a little lethargic and doesn't really have much of an offensive game outside of the putback. He seems like a VERY poor man's Boozer, and I don't think I want that on my team. First rounder for sure though.

When you talk JJ there's just so much you can analyze and overanalyze. He shoots amazingly, but he doesn't do much else well, but forcing a defender to respect that shot opens up the drive and dish which can really help. I think he's a late first rounder and probably plays for a good amount of years in the league. He might have to work REALLY hard for it, but he'll have a nice NBA career. I think he's better than Korver (and maybe he's better RIGHT NOW).

McRoberts is great, but I think he could use two years.

From all indications I've heard Paulus is a 4 year college guy and not much of a pro baller..... should have played football.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Williams isn't a lottery guy to me, but that doesn't mean he won't make it. He's a little lethargic and doesn't really have much of an offensive game outside of the putback. He seems like a VERY poor man's Boozer, and I don't think I want that on my team. First rounder for sure though.


I think the one thing that really separates the two is shotblocking. Boozer never averaged more than 1/game in college or in the league, while Shelden had almost 4/game last season.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

McRoberts needs to gain A LOT of strength if he ever wants to play in the league...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

A couple of points:

1. Williams is a much better rebounder / defender then Boozer.
2. While the initial evaluation on Reddick is he is just a shooter, he gets to the free throw line ALOT. That suggest he has a bit more game then just being a shoot


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Where is the Paulus that goes crashing into cheerleaders?


I don't recall there being any chance for him to dive into any more cheerleaders. I don't know what you were watching last night, but he played better defense than I ever thought he would. It wasn't great, but it was better than he played in the games I've seen of him in the past.

JuniorNaboa said it right about Redick... Those of you who are talking about Redick being _only_ a shooter, either a) haven't really seen many of their games/didn't see the game last night and are just listening to what everyone said about him his first two years or b) have seen their games and are ignoring the fact that he does more than just shoot. I'm not saying his defense is supurb or that he's a Dwayne Wade slasher, but he's more than Trajan Langdon (who some of you are forgetting was a spot up shooter that didn't shoot very well of the dribble and hardly every drove to the basket).

The Boozer / Williams comparisions are poor. Their only similarity = the were big men and played basketball for Duke.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

TM said:


> I don't recall there being any chance for him to dive into any more cheerleaders. I don't know what you were watching last night, but he played better defense than I ever thought he would. It wasn't great, but it was better than he played in the games I've seen of him in the past.
> 
> JuniorNaboa said it right about Redick... Those of you who are talking about Redick being _only_ a shooter, either a) haven't really seen many of their games/didn't see the game last night and are just listening to what everyone said about him his first two years or b) have seen their games and are ignoring the fact that he does more than just shoot. I'm not saying his defense is supurb or that he's a Dwayne Wade slasher, but he's more than Trajan Langdon (who some of you are forgetting was a spot up shooter that didn't shoot very well of the dribble and hardly every drove to the basket).
> 
> The Boozer / Williams comparisions are poor. Their only similarity = the were big men and played basketball for Duke.


TM don't you think you are being a little too positive when talking about Paulus he was alright but hardly looked like the player he was hyped up to be as the No.1 PG ranking. I'll give Redick props he has really developed since his freshmen season but he still didn't look all that great handling the ball. In the NBA those basic moves he did he wouldn't score off them. Laterally he will still struggle and he lacks a quick first step. I agree with you anyone who compares Williams and Boozer never saw them play.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Matthew Maurer said:


> TM don't you think you are being a little too positive when talking about Paulus he was alright but hardly looked like the player he was hyped up to be as the No.1 PG ranking. I'll give Redick props he has really developed since his freshmen season but he still didn't look all that great handling the ball. In the NBA those basic moves he did he wouldn't score off them. Laterally he will still struggle and he lacks a quick first step. I agree with you anyone who compares Williams and Boozer never saw them play.



Don't you think it may be a little early to judge Paulus? Come on.


And in response to some other posts in this thread, Williams and Boozer have 2 things in common: they are big and they played at Duke. That is where the similarities end. Boozer had a much more refined low post game at Duke, and Williams is far and away a better rebounder and defender.

Somehow Boozer became a really good rebounder in the NBA. But at Duke, he was average for a big man.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Don't you think it may be a little early to judge Paulus? Come on.
> 
> 
> And in response to some other posts in this thread, Williams and Boozer have 2 things in common: they are big and they played at Duke. That is where the similarities end. Boozer had a much more refined low post game at Duke, and Williams is far and away a better rebounder and defender.
> ...


Truth I agree all I am saying is that for someone who has the title of No.1 PG across the freshman land he didn't look all that impressive. Could things change? Of course. Do I think they will? Of course.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

Matthew Maurer said:


> TM don't you think you are being a little too positive when talking about Paulus he was alright but hardly looked like the player he was hyped up to be as the No.1 PG ranking. .


and you have come to this conclusion from 1 game ????


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> and you have come to this conclusion from 1 game ????


My Lord you would think I bashed this kid so let me clarify for last nights game he didn't look all that great. Now that's only talking about last night's game NOT the WHOLE college season. I didn't make a prediction about how he is going to play for the year it was just a statement about last night's game. I by no means saying that throughout his 4 years Paulus he will never be good. Sssheeesh I didn't know Paulus had so many fans


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Reddick is NBA ready, no doubt about it. He can shoot the three and is one of the top free throw shooters in college b ball. He is ready.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

shelden williams will b good


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Matthew Maurer, I don't really have anything to add to what's been said, plus I don't want it to seem like I'm lashing out.  You are right, to an extent. First collegiate game, got on the board with a couple FT's, but didn't score a bucket. Had several turnovers, but there were positives. I think he'll turn out all right. He's got four years.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Let the debate continue as Duke plays Seton Hall tonight on ESPN.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

You guys might want to catch the 2nd half of this game. I missed the first half, but from what they've been saying on the halftime show, the Devils have been clickin on all cylinders, specifically JJ.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

If you wanna see the many facets of JJ Redick, turn on this game! He's shooting off screens, shooting off the dribble, driving to the basket... phenominal.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Better keep an eye on Martynus Pocius - btw, not pronounced "Pot-Zeus" or "Pox-us" like Rick Majerus would have you believe.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Any further thoughts on Paulus, MM? 

I thought he played fabulous tonight. There were some typical freshman mistakes, but he is one those rare players that can change a game with his passing alone. He also showed some nice athleticism and a very improved outside shot. Greg Paulus is a prospect, IMO...


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Greg Paulus is a prospect, IMO...


agreed in full


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

JJ: 18 pts on 6 of 11 shooting in 27 minutes

About his NBA future..a factor contributing to what we might see of him is how Salim does. Salim's considered by most to be a bit more flexible in creating his own shots, JJ's more of a screen man, or set n shoot


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

If JJ masters the art of off the ball movement, like Reggie and Rip, he'll be ok. His lack of size will still hurt him though. Man, who would've thought Steve Kerr lasts that long?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

36 Karat said:


> JJ's more of a screen man, or set n shoot


Again, you're talking about the the freshman and sophmore JJ Redick.

Actually I don't see what the problem is with being a "screen man." Rip Hamilton's made a nice living being one. Granted, he's more than that, but so is JJ. 

BTW, MM - you like that Greg Paulus save into the Cameron Crazies? He got the TO too.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Any further thoughts on Paulus, MM?
> 
> I thought he played fabulous tonight. There were some typical freshman mistakes, but he is one those rare players that can change a game with his passing alone. He also showed some nice athleticism and a very improved outside shot. Greg Paulus is a prospect, IMO...


Your Right Jonathan he did play great last night .... He still has that freshmen learning curve but he did look great!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

JJ and Shelden are better than most of you think or care to compare. You watch 3 games a year, two of those in the tourney and express your opinions. I don't go ripping apart guys I see that seldom. Keep the hate to yourself.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

RSP83 said:


> If JJ masters the art of off the ball movement, like Reggie and Rip, he'll be ok. His lack of size will still hurt him though. Man, who would've thought Steve Kerr lasts that long?



Charles Barkely talked about Steve Kerr and his abilities, praising them. Then went on to say how JJ is way more athletic than Kerr. JJ is a tireless worker with great endurance and toughness. He will assuredly be a 1st rounder and stick. He is not Trajan Langdon.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

TM said:


> Again, you're talking about the the freshman and sophmore JJ Redick.
> 
> Actually I don't see what the problem is with being a "screen man." Rip Hamilton's made a nice living being one. Granted, he's more than that, but so is JJ.
> 
> BTW, MM - you like that Greg Paulus save into the Cameron Crazies? He got the TO too.


No, there's a difference between JJ Reddick and Rip Hamilton. Rip's damn near mastered every aspect of the mid-range jumpshot, yes, JJ's pretty much mastered his shot, but until he masters the craft of off the ball movement, which *he hasn't*, there's still doubts regarding his NBA potential.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am still recovering from that game last night...wow


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

36 Karat said:


> Rip's damn near mastered every aspect of the mid-range jumpshot


And Rip Hamilton had that stuff "mastered" when he came out of college. think again.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think Reddick will be a great guy to have come off the bench in the NBA. The diffrence between him and Langdon and Jacobsen is that he has a very quick release and can come off screens and get a shot off quick. He will be fine where he will be drafted depends on the teams if they desperatly want a shooter or not. Where ever he is drafted he will be able to play in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

36 Karat said:


> No, there's a difference between JJ Reddick and Rip Hamilton. Rip's damn near mastered every aspect of the mid-range jumpshot, yes, JJ's pretty much mastered his shot, but until he masters the craft of off the ball movement, which *he hasn't*, there's still doubts regarding his NBA potential.


Huh? JJ Redick does a great job of moving off the ball. You know all those screens Duke runs for him?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> JJ and Shelden are better than most of you think or care to compare. You watch 3 games a year, two of those in the tourney and express your opinions. I don't go ripping apart guys I see that seldom. Keep the hate to yourself.


First of all, the average serious college basketball fan probably sees at least 10 Duke games in a season because of the tremendous exposure they get, many of us probably see more like 15 or more.

Secondly, I didn't start out as a big JJ fan (in fact I hated him until last season), but I've been a fan of Sheldon's defense and rebounding for a long while. I felt he was about a mid-late first rounder in last years draft, and he's probably there for this year too. And I haven't really seen all that much hate for Sheldon in this thread, just JJ hate; and a lot of us are conditioned to hate unathletic white guys in terms of their pro potentials. Once again, look at the top, I'm a fan of JJ.

Paulus has a good outside shot actually. I guess he was a scoring point guard in high school, one of my friends who lives in Syracuse saw him play a few times in high school and was impressed with his outside shot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Paulus has a good outside shot actually


He's streaky, but yes, he can shoot the rock. They'll be some games when it looks like he can't hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> First of all, the average serious college basketball fan probably sees at least 10 Duke games in a season because of the tremendous exposure they get, many of us probably see more like 15 or more.
> 
> Secondly, I didn't start out as a big JJ fan (in fact I hated him until last season), but I've been a fan of Sheldon's defense and rebounding for a long while. I felt he was about a mid-late first rounder in last years draft, and he's probably there for this year too. And I haven't really seen all that much hate for Sheldon in this thread, just JJ hate; and a lot of us are conditioned to hate unathletic white guys in terms of their pro potentials. Once again, look at the top, I'm a fan of JJ.
> 
> Paulus has a good outside shot actually. I guess he was a scoring point guard in high school, one of my friends who lives in Syracuse saw him play a few times in high school and was impressed with his outside shot.


I was not talking about you or anyone specifically. There are a lot of haters. And hey, if Sheldon can last to mid 1st, 15-19 I would LOVE it. I desperately want him on the Raptors, we need his rebounding and D. We have Denver's pick. Honestly, I want McRoberts to take some of his stat share so he does slip, he is the same player. He has room for growth in his game and with his strength and reach I think he can be a centre in the A.


----------



## Metsfan619 (Oct 24, 2005)

J.J Reddick #1 pick in the draft


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

1, that's ^^^ ignorant.

2. I'm yet to hear anyone contest my point about him being unable to creat most of his shots.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

36 Karat said:


> 1, that's ^^^ ignorant.
> 
> 2. I'm yet to hear anyone contest my point about him being unable to creat most of his shots.


Why create your own when the system does it for you? That's MOST of his offense. However, he drives very effectively and uses the pump-fake to great effect for the rest of it. Does he use an AI cross-over to get it? No.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Shelden Williams is so underrated. He will be a 18-12 guy in the L. He's going to be better than Sean May ever will be and he was a lotto pick. I've only seen McRoberts play once but I just don't see how he's a top 5 pick in many expert's minds while Williams is a late lotto pick. If he does in fact slip he will be a steal for who ever is smart enough to pick him. The man is a beast. 

Look at Williams' stats last year and they are very comparable to Okafor's junior year at UConn in blocks points and boards. I think he could have a similar effect in the NBA. The kid is legit.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Gtown07 said:


> Shelden Williams is so underrated. He will be a 18-12 guy in the L. He's going to be better than Sean May ever will be and he was a lotto pick. I've only seen McRoberts play once but I just don't see how he's a top 5 pick in many expert's minds while Williams is a late lotto pick. If he does in fact slip he will be a steal for who ever is smart enough to pick him. The man is a beast.
> 
> Look at Williams' stats last year and they are very comparable to Okafor's junior year at UConn in blocks points and boards. I think he could have a similar effect in the NBA. The kid is legit.


This has been my argument nearly verbatim since halfway through last year.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Shelden Williams should be a nice role player, he's strong and athletic. You don't always notice that athleticism since he is stuck under the basket so much, but he is quite a specimen. I don't think he will be nearly as good as a defender in the NBA as he is in college, most of his blocks come from blocking little guards. IMO he really showed his ability to stop big men when Sean May (who was more bothered by taller longer players than you might think) had a field day on him and Paul Davis who isn't that great of a player did whatever he wanted on him when MSU upset Duke in the tournament. He's a fairly good rebounder but nothing special, his numbers are somewhat inflated since last year he played so many minutes and there were no other good rebounders on his team to split them with. I think he has more offensive skills than he is allowed to show in Dukes system, similar to what happened with Carlos Boozer. He's the best player currently at Duke (not most potential) and will stick in the league for many years.

I don't like JJ Redick in the NBA at all, I think he can get a spot on the end of the bench somewhere, but there's no way he can get his shot off effectively in the NBA. Look at how he does against athletic defenders in college, then imagine even more athleic NBA guys on him. He will have a good overseas career.

I really like Josh McRoberts game, he needs a little more muscle for the NBA but that will come as he grows up. He's very athletic and combines alot of skill with that. He should be a good outside-inside type of forward. I like him way better than any other current Dukies for the NBA. He should be a good one. 

I don't think Paulus has the athleticism to really hang with even good ACC players, nevermind NBA guys. Coach K is good at hiding players weaknesses, such as Redick who is a bad defender as well, so I don't think this will be a big problem in college. But in the NBA I don't really see him as doing anything. Way too early for him to tell though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm guessing NBA people are talking about McRoberts as a Top 5 for two reasons: 1) great feel for the game and 2) the vauge, yet too often used "upside" (is that a noun?) :laugh:

There may have been a few people who've said this, but I don't think anyone is expecting Paulus to leaver early. He's got four years ahead of him. That's plenty of time to fizzle out into nothing ot turn in to something special. I wouldn't be to quick to judge him.

I'd also be interested in you, CodyThePuppy, givng specific examples of how JJ Redick's done against athletic defenders.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> Shelden Williams is so underrated. He will be a 18-12 guy in the L. He's going to be better than Sean May ever will be and he was a lotto pick.


By the end of last year, Sean May was the best player in college basketball. It probably wasn't even close. Duke fans used to be able to laugh about May being fat, but they had that one rammed down their collective throat quite explicitly. At the moment, Shelden Williams is no Sean May.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Comparing Shelden's Junior Season, where he wasn't the best player on his team, to Okafor's season, where he outshined the #3 pick in the draft, is ridiculous....not to mention Okafor led his team to a championship & his final stats were skewed late in the season due to his back injury.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Given, JJ is much more than just a shooter at the COLLEGE LEVEL. I think he goes late 1st or early 2nd but I don't see him becoming much of a player. Steve Kerr played in a much less athletic era. JJ is going to have a difficult time getting his shot off and driving to the basket in the NBA, as will he have problems guarding shooting guards both b/c of his height and his lack of lateral quickness. I think he has a decent NBA career(as in career backup) but he'll need to be in a place surrounded by quick athletic penetrators. For example, he'd be a good back-up on this current Miami team(with a healthy Shaq), but on most teams he not going to be very effective at all. There are too many negatives of his game that outweigh his incredible shooting talent.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

I actually thought about how well he'd do on the current Miami team too, but they've already got Jason Kapono, who shoots the ball just as well and is an oversized SG (compared to the undersized Redick) and a perfect SF. He's probably a better defender than Redick too, and you rarely see him make mistakes on both sides of the court.

Miami also has no picks next year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

McRoberts looked more comfortable tonight(drexel), he was more assertive and seemed to play with some confidence, problem is he's at best a 3rd option when he's out there and redick at the moment doesnt seem to be looking for him, josh was open on more than one pick and roll and jj ended up forcing up a shot. i'll keep repeating, McRoberts would be smart to stay at duke for 3 years.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he'll be there for at least 2


----------

